
Smartphones,tablets causing mental health issues in kids as young as two - akbarnama
https://www.nzherald.co.nz/lifestyle/news/article.cfm?c_id=6&objectid=12154228
======
Mirioron
This is an article that refers to a Daily Mail article that refers to a study.
The study in question [0].

There's an article in Nature about this topic that was discussed recently on
HN. That one found that the association between screen time and negative well-
being exists, but is low. [1]

[0]
[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/328371592_Associati...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/328371592_Associations_between_screen_time_and_lower_psychological_well-
being_among_children_and_adolescents_Evidence_from_a_population-based_study)

[1]
[https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-00137-6](https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-00137-6)

------
syntaxing
Is watching TV the same as using a smartphone and tablet? Do the effects they
note transfer or is there something inherent about a smartphone and/or tablet?

~~~
AznHisoka
This is just an opinion but using a tablet makes my kid more anxious and
addicted to constantly being stimulated. with a click, she can keep changing
what she is watching. often, she doesnt even watch a video for more than a few
seconds without changing it.

With a TV, she usually has to focus on what is in front of her right there.

~~~
syntaxing
Interesting! What age did you allow your daughter to use a tablet? Would you
recommend another age in hindsight?

